# Billy Mays dead



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.kwtx.com/nationalnews/headlines/49382987.html

Did someone upstairs just decide this was open-famous-people season or what?!?!?!?!!?!!!!??


----------



## Flea (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I never knew he was from Da Burgh.  Local boy makes good!  I'm from there too, but a different neighborhood.

It sounds like he led a charmed life, seeded by lots of hard work.  We should all do so well.  Good for him, and I hope the media gives his family a break.  They have much bigger things to chase right now anyway.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 28, 2009)

Im sure some of the older celebrities now are wondering "who's next"?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2009)

Always in threes, it seems...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 28, 2009)

1. David Carradine
2. Ed McMahon
3. Farah Fawcett
4. Michael Jackson
5. Billy Mays

But the damn Sham Wow guy is still alive...where is the justice?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 29, 2009)

stone_dragone said:


> 1. David Carradine
> 2. Ed McMahon
> 3. Farah Fawcett
> 4. Michael Jackson
> ...




The world is coming to an end.


----------



## crushing (Jun 29, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Always in threes, it seems...


 
Only when you count by threes.  I think they are always in ones.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2009)

Jokes aside Mays was a unique celebrity in that within a very short period of time he became a household name with his dynamic personality and enthusiastic sales pitches for cheesy or not that bad products to make our lives easier or better for $19.99. 
I mean how many other pitchmen had their own tv show? 
He was fun to watch and made whatever he was selling actually got you interested in contemplating buying it. 

Hundreds of inventors owe Billy Mays (and his counterpart) a lot for at least bringing their "dream" one step closer to reality. 

It's a loss, and I for one will miss his commercials... they were at least fun to watch.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm definitely not famous, or I probably wouldn't be here. Just kidding!

But man, I'm getting ready to start checking the obituaries everyday and make sure my name's not in there geez.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 29, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Jokes aside Mays was a unique celebrity in that within a very short period of time he became a household name with his dynamic personality and enthusiastic sales pitches for cheesy or not that bad products to make our lives easier or better for $19.99.
> I mean how many other pitchmen had their own tv show?
> He was fun to watch and made whatever he was selling actually got you interested in contemplating buying it.
> 
> ...



Billy Mays was great. :asian:


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 29, 2009)

stone_dragone said:


> But the damn Sham Wow guy is still alive...where is the justice?



QFT.  That is one creepy, creepy dude.  Even the look on his face shouts "might **** in your Cheerios."  He makes me want to get a Slap Chop...for self defense.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 29, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> QFT. That is one creepy, creepy dude. Even the look on his face shouts "might **** in your Cheerios." He makes me want to get a Slap Chop...for self defense.


 
"Slap Chop?" Isn't that what he did to that hooker?:lol:

_Creepy_ doesn't even cover it all....

Too bad about Billy Mays-sounds like he was a good guy. Won't miss his commercials too much, though I do have a lot of fun imitating them....._*BILLY MAYS HERE* with the amazing Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator._ :lol:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 29, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> It's a loss, and I for one will miss his commercials... they were at least fun to watch.



I don't blame Billy Mays for this, but the volume on his commercials was turned up so high that it BLASTED out of my TV at a painful level.  I was quick with the remote 'mute' button.  Sorry, Billy, but the guys at the networks just had to make your infomercials as obnoxious as possible.

RIP, Mr. Mays.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 29, 2009)

elder999 said:


> "Slap Chop?" Isn't that what he did to that hooker?:lol:
> 
> _Creepy_ doesn't even cover it all....
> 
> Too bad about Billy Mays-sounds like he was a good guy. Won't miss his commercials too much, though I do have a lot of fun imitating them....._*BILLY MAYS HERE* with the amazing Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator._ :lol:


 
ROFL...I'm almost ashamed for laughing at the "slap-chop" comment...almost. 

You can't immitate Billy Mays without the over-exaggerated hand gestures as well. You got to have them along with the booming voice.

RIP, Bill Mays: a 21st Century Icon.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 29, 2009)

elder999 said:


> "Slap Chop?" Isn't that what he did to that hooker?:lol:



Holy ****, I didn't even know about that!  Confirmation!


----------



## Amazon (Jun 30, 2009)

stone_dragone said:


> 1. David Carradine
> 2. Ed McMahon
> 3. Farah Fawcett
> 4. Michael Jackson
> ...



If they go in threes, should we then be expecting a #6 sometime soon...?




Empty Hands said:


> QFT.  That is one creepy, creepy dude.  Even the look on his face shouts "might **** in your Cheerios."  He makes me want to get a Slap Chop...for self defense.



Careful - you know the Slap Chop is on my Christmas list...  :boing2:


----------



## Skippy (Dec 13, 2009)

My question is ... Why start a thread about Billy Mays? I mean who cares about this guy passing? No big loss.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 13, 2009)

Skippy said:


> My question is ... Why start a thread about Billy Mays? I mean who cares about this guy passing? No big loss.


 
Well I'm sure his friends and family care.
*BUT* if what you say is really true, why are you restarting a thread that hasn't been touched in half a year??


----------



## Skippy (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually didn't start this thread. Just found it a bit odd of a topic to be on of all things a martial arts board. Correct me if I'm wrong but from what I've seen this is not a site for sales???


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 13, 2009)

Skippy said:


> Actually didn't start this thread. Just found it a bit odd of a topic to be on of all things a martial arts board. Correct me if I'm wrong but from what I've seen this is not a site for sales???


We recognize that people will talk about stuff other than martial arts; this board is truly a community.  Many of us have met in real life, shared information about families... and just real kewl stuff.  For that reason, we have various places to post stuff like politics in The Study, or The Game Room for the purely silly forum game stuff... Or *The Urusai Bar & Grill* where we're hanging out now, whose description reads:





> Stop in, pull up a stool and say hello. This is the place to kick back, relax, catch up on whats new with everyone, and just chat.



None of this is really a referral to the late Mr. Mays's sale sites; it's a thread discussing his death.
Free peanuts, and the first drinks always on the house.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 14, 2009)

Skippy said:


> My question is ... Why start a thread about Billy Mays? I mean who cares about this guy passing? No big loss.



I've gotta go in the complete opposite direction.  Billy Mays was a great salesman and showman.  I remember years ago seeing him on the Boardwalk in Atlantic City selling knives.  The dude was a showman and knew more about creating a need where there is non than Gillette does.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 14, 2009)

Skippy said:


> Actually didn't start this thread. Just found it a bit odd of a topic to be on of all things a martial arts board. Correct me if I'm wrong but from what I've seen this is not a site for sales???



It's also not a site for children, Skippy.


----------

